# Best PTE Exam centres in Bangalore



## tonypunny (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi,
I'm planning to take PTA-A test during the first week of Feb. Please advice me the best exam centre in Bangalore where the distraction from others would be comparatively less?

Tony


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

tonypunny said:


> Hi,
> I'm planning to take PTA-A test during the first week of Feb. Please advice me the best exam centre in Bangalore where the distraction from others would be comparatively less?
> 
> Tony


I took my exam at Chopra's, and it was a pleasant experience for me. But those were the times when PTE was not well known, and very few people took it.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

chopras


----------



## mybestpal (Jul 6, 2016)

dreamsanj said:


> chopras


Hello
I am appearing for PTE next month, Which center is good in Bangalore " chopra or Pearson?. 
Kindly please please let me know.

Thanks
Amit


----------

